# Prius C, one of the best cars that drivers hate



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Why do drivers on this forum hate the Prius C so much?

If you can get a used one for a decent price, you're pretty much set in terms of gas and maintenance cost.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Because driving it for long hours is gonna make you cry with body pain.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

crackedrider said:


> Why do drivers on this forum hate the Prius C so much?
> 
> If you can get a used one for a decent price, you're pretty much set in terms of gas and maintenance cost.


Drive a Prius in my market, you’ll be gone in a week. 1 starred right to deactivation.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Love Prius . Just watch out buying used with more than 200k miles . Toyota estimated life is 250k miles before serious repairs . The ones out there on reasonable price are flirting with 200 miles


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Passengers hate Prius C. Any driver who drives a Prius C can expect bad ratings.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Passengers hate Prius C. Any driver who drives a Prius C can expect bad ratings.


I don’t know where did you get that . Plenty of Prius in my market . Use to be Camrys, now Prius.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberPotomac said:


> I don’t know where did you get that . Plenty of Prius in my market . Use to be Camrys, now Prius.


Big difference between a standard Prius (which I drive) and a Prius C. Toyota has discontinued the Prius C which much means that nobody likes the Prius C.

I'm pretty sure that the C stands for Cramped, Crushed and Compacted.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Passengers hate Prius C. Any driver who drives a Prius C can expect bad ratings.


That's not true. My rideshare car is a 2015 Toyota Yaris which is about the same size. 4.97 rating


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

crackedrider said:


> Why do drivers on this forum hate the Prius C so much?
> 
> If you can get a used one for a decent price, you're pretty much set in terms of gas and maintenance cost.


Because a size of an average 'murican keeps getting wider & wider that they can't barely fit in a Ford F-250.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

I wouldnt be able to use a prius c on LYFT anyway. congrats on being grandfathered in.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Big difference between a standard Prius (which I drive) and a Prius C. Toyota has discontinued the Prius C which much means that nobody likes the Prius C.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the C stands for Cramped, Crushed and Compacted.


You forgot



Crappy.


----------

